# bottle calf watery eyes



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought 2 calves at the dairy last sat. The youngest who was a week old on sat had a little scour trouble. The wife has been giving him electrolytes for a couple of days and started back on mp last night. he eats like a champ acts normal in all ways but his eyes are watering bad. His cheeks are all wet and when he eats his bottle his eyes are dripping. I gave him 3cc of pen g last night. What should we do? Never saw this before.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

The calf may have inverted eyelids...


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

His eyes and lids look normal, though his eyes are a little cloudy. Do you think he is ok, or is there something else I should give him?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It sounds like pink eye to me. You can get some pink eye medicine to put in his eys. You can also give the calf a shot of penicillin. Put some insect repellent on the calf around the face and eyes. Flies can carry it from one animal to the other. Flies also cause irritation to the eyes. Keeping the animal in a dark barn or shed for a day or two will help the eye irritation also. Here is a link about treatment.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/news/periodicals/livestock/aps-98_06/aps-922.html


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Linn has some great advice...I have also placed LA-200 directly into the eye and the eye healed quickly. (drops of course).


----------

